# US Troops and the Afghanistan Poppy Fields....BLOOD MONEY !



## nononono (Feb 5, 2019)

*Yep.....that's OUR Troops protecting Afghanistan Poppy Fields while the United States suffers through one of the WORST Opium addiction epidemics ever...!*
*Anyone ever wonder how the Politicians get sooooo rich after *
*taking office....here's your example !*
*Blood Money.....*

*And what does Mitch the Bitch McConnell do...*
*Holds a vote to retain troops in Afghanistan instead of*
*removing them and burning/salting the whole area ....*
*Not only that, he just stabbed the POTUS in the back.*

*77 Senators voted to keep Troops in Afghanistan/Syria....*

*23 Senators voted to leave.........*

*Those 77 now have the Blood of every Troop that dies on their *
*crusty fingers from here on out....*

*Every time it happens ..all 77 should be notified PERSONALLY !!*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 5, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Yep.....that's OUR Troops protecting Afghanistan Poppy Fields while the United States suffers through one of the WORST Opium addiction epidemics ever...!*
> *Anyone ever wonder how the Politicians get sooooo rich after *
> *taking office....here's your example !*
> *Blood Money.....*
> ...


This is news to you? That's been going on since the first US boots hit the ground in Vietnam, maybe even before that.


----------



## nononono (Feb 6, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> This is news to you? That's been going on since the first US boots hit the ground in Vietnam, maybe even before that.


*This is relevant to the Senate vote that took place two days ago...*
*Don't be a dickhead as usual, trying to deflect with the above comment is *
*saying YOU are complicit with the way they voted....and the DEATHS !*
*Just because CRIME exists doesn't mean WE as AMERICANS look *
*the other way and let it fester.....the filthy secret has been exposed and*
*something needs to be done about it !*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 9, 2019)

nononono said:


> *This is relevant to the Senate vote that took place two days ago...*
> *Don't be a dickhead as usual, trying to deflect with the above comment is *
> *saying YOU are complicit with the way they voted....and the DEATHS !*
> *Just because CRIME exists doesn't mean WE as AMERICANS look *
> ...


Chicken Hawks often respond that way.


----------



## espola (Feb 9, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> This is news to you? That's been going on since the first US boots hit the ground in Vietnam, maybe even before that.


Nowadays the addiction epidemic is focused on opioids (made in factories in USA) and not so much on opium (obtained from poppies) or opiates (refined from opium).


----------



## nononono (Feb 9, 2019)

espola said:


> Nowadays the addiction epidemic is focused on opioids
> (made in factories in USA) and not so much on opium
> (obtained from poppies) or opiates (refined from opium).


*You misleading Piece of SHIT !*

*YOU KNOW WHERE MOST OF THE OPIUM/OPIOIDS*
*ARE COMING FROM.....*

*THIS IS WHY YOU ARE CALLED A LIAR !!!!!!

DO SOME RESEARCH BEFORE YOU POST !*


https://www.cfr.org/backgrounder/us-opioid-epidemic


*Just one quote from the above linked article:*

* " Where are the heroin and fentanyl coming from? "


" The opioid crisis has also become a national security concern. Most of the heroin coming into the United States is cultivated on poppy farms in Mexico, with eight cartels controlling production and operating distribution hubs in major U.S. cities. Mexican cartels, which the U.S. Drug Enforcement Administration (DEA) has called the “greatest criminal drug threat to the United States,” typically smuggle narcotics across the U.S. southwest border in passenger vehicles or tractor trailers. Large quantities of heroin are also produced in South American countries, particularly Colombia, and trafficked to the United States by air and sea. Although most of the world’s heroin comes from Afghanistan, only a small portion of the U.S. supply is produced there. "
*
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Heroin is a HUGE Problem in the United States.....HUGE !
Do some research you old Liberal Fool......*


----------



## nononono (Feb 9, 2019)

*GD are you an IDIOT SPOLA !*


----------



## espola (Feb 9, 2019)

"Analysts say the problem started with the overprescription of legal pain medications, such as oxycodone, but note that it has intensified in recent years with an influx of cheap heroin and synthetic opioids, such as fentanyl, supplied by foreign-based drug cartels."


----------



## nononono (Feb 9, 2019)

espola said:


> "Analysts say the problem started with the overprescription of legal pain medications, such as oxycodone, but note that it has intensified in recent years with an influx of cheap heroin and synthetic opioids, such as fentanyl, supplied by foreign-based drug cartels."



*Do some research ......IDIOT.*

*YOU now know the TRUTH because I prompted YOU....*
*Don't try to muddy the waters as YOUR past posting history will bury YOU !!*


----------



## espola (Feb 9, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Do some research ......IDIOT.*
> 
> *YOU now know the TRUTH because I prompted YOU....*
> *Don't try to muddy the waters as YOUR past posting history will bury YOU !!*


Coocoo.

But I repeat myself.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 9, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Do some research ......IDIOT.*
> 
> *YOU now know the TRUTH because I prompted YOU....*
> *Don't try to muddy the waters as YOUR past posting history will bury YOU !!*


Why do you always say something like that when you get caught talking out yer ass repeating fear mongering rally cries?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 9, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Why do you always say something like that when you get caught talking out yer ass repeating fear mongering rally cries?


Your TDS is kicking in again.


----------



## espola (Feb 10, 2019)

https://twitter.com/andrewkimmel/status/1094410130257436672?ref_src=twsrc^tfw|twcamp^tweetembed|twterm^1094410130257436672&ref_url=https://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/guggenheim-sackler-family-opioid-oxycontin_us_5c5fa303e4b0f9e1b17de467


----------



## nononono (Feb 10, 2019)

espola said:


> https://twitter.com/andrewkimmel/status/1094410130257436672?ref_src=twsrc^tfw|twcamp^tweetembed|twterm^1094410130257436672&ref_url=https://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/guggenheim-sackler-family-opioid-oxycontin_us_5c5fa303e4b0f9e1b17de467



*What a Fool......*

*YOU posted Crap and I exposed it, own it ya tool.*

*This is Classic Lying Thieving Spola on display for the WHOLE Forum....*

*Keep it up ya old Idiot....Your bags of shit are landing right back in YOUR OWN BACKYARD !*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 10, 2019)

nononono said:


> *What a Fool......*
> 
> *YOU posted Crap and I exposed it, own it ya tool.*
> 
> ...


You did? Where?


----------



## nononono (Feb 10, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You did? Where?


*If you take both hands and grasp your .....*
*Firmly insert you cranium....*
*You will find your lost intelligence....*


----------



## nononono (Mar 17, 2019)

.............................


----------

